# Help with a sequencer bit on rslogix



## Dock (Sep 24, 2014)

Can you give us a description of operation? Kind of hard to examine that code without knowing the end goals. If you can explain I may be able to help.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dock said:


> Can you give us a description of operation? Kind of hard to examine that code without knowing the end goals. If you can explain I may be able to help.


sure, basically i need outputs 0-11 to energize in numeric order with 5s between each one, they can all go off together. thx


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

tates1882 said:


> sure, basically i need outputs 0-11 to energize in numeric order with 5s between each one, they can all go off together. thx


 nvm please


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> nvm please


not sure what you are asking


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Tates, I'm right in the middle of writing my first program also for a feed mill. I'm using a Do-More PLC so I'm not sure if a Micrologix has one, but I'd be looking for a drum or stage instruction that lets you sequence events based on time or input triggers. 

Or, you could enable the first output and then use that to start a 5 sec. off delay timer which fires the next, etc.


----------



## Dock (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the sequencer but you can do it with timers. Enable an output however you decide. On a the next rung use a TON, activate the TON by placing a bool bit monitoring for when the previous output goes true. 

On the third rung activate the second output with the TON.DN bit. Repeats that sequence for as many outputs as you want. 

You can decide if you want to latch the outputs or just energize the output based on rung status. The best Practice is to probably latch them then use conditional resets based on your process.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Use the dn bit from the timers to enable the start of the next machine in sequence The Accum is the delay between starts


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i would use a counter and a timer, when each time timer dn bit is activated it increments the counter.
then for output compare value of counter to activate the output. if counter =1 then out1 is on,...


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

I would just use one timer and the compare instruction. Makes it real easy to follow and change later if you need to. I personally stay away from the sequencer as there are better, more flexible ways to do sequencing. Just my 2 cents.

Not sure why the thumbnail looks so weird, but the download looks fine.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I like that Scameron, looks simple and efficient.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks a ton gang. I'll make the changes soon and repost the ladder.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

update whats everyone think


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Did you test yet ?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

dronai said:


> Did you test yet ?



No not yet. The customer added an hmi so the programming will go to someone with more experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

